# CSP Anyone doing surrogacy with them in the US?



## vw22 (Jul 27, 2009)

I am just at the start of our surrogacy journey with CSP in the US and wondering if anyone else is out there at the same point?! vx


----------



## Yummy Yummy (Jun 15, 2009)

Just found your post as have finally accepted that we will probably have to pursue surrogacy after 6 failed DE ivfs.
A couple of years ago we contacted CSP but were advised to pursue ED IVF for a bit longer.
How are you getting on with them?
Nx


----------

